# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Haritanın hikayesi

## atoybil

*Haritanın hikayesi*
*Pentagonğun geçen hafta Romağdaki Nato kolejiğnde ğresmenğ ortaya çıkardığı harita ABDğnin kirli niyetini net olarak ortaya serdi..Daha doğrusu bu niyet aslında Ankarağya uzun süredir ğhissetiriliyorduğ ama değerli büyüklerimiz kulaklarının üzerine yatma*
29 Eylül 2006 Cuma 10:28
#news_content a{ color: #0000FF; }  Pentagon"un geçen hafta Roma"daki Nato Koleji"nde ğresmenğ ortaya çıkardığı harita ABD"nin kirli niyetini net olarak ortaya serdi..Daha doğrusu bu niyet aslında Ankara"ya uzun süredir ğhissetiriliyorduğ ama değerli büyüklerimiz kulaklarının üzerine yatmayı tercih ediyorlardı!.. 

İtalya"daki haritaya Genelkurmay sert tepki gösterdi..Gelgelelim siyasi otorite için aynı tepki söz konusu değil!...Haberlerin aksine ABD"de özür falan dilemedi henüz... 

Neler olup bittiğini şöyle bir toparlayarak harita işini anlamaya çalışalım...Bu konudaki ilk haberler bu yılın Mart ayında ulaşmağa başlamıştı... 

Elimde harita işinin içyüzünü anlatan çok iyi derlenmiş bir dizi bilgi var..E ğposta olarak aldığım bu bilgilerin kime ait olduğunu gösteren bölüm ne yazık ki elimde değil..Bilgileri yayınlayacağım ama kaleme alanı anamayacağım kendisinden özür diliyorum... 

Bu arada Roma"daki olayı ilk olarak duyuran www.millethaber.com adlı haber sitesini de çalışması nedeniyle kutluyorum. 

Harita ile ilgili bilgilere geçelim...Mart 2006 nın üçüncü günü akşama yakın internet basınında bir harita ortaya çıktı. Harita Genişletilmiş Orta Doğu Projesi"ni yansıtıyordu.. Harita Irak'ı bölüp Kürdistan'ı merkez alarak İran Projesine,Suriye ve nihayet Türkiye projesine dayanıyordu. İskenderun,Mersin,Antalya ve Adana'ya kadar Kürdistan.Suriye'nin bir bölümü buna eklenecek. Kuzeyde Trabzon'a kadar Kürdistan ABD Karadeniz de üs bulundurmanın yasal kılıfı. Rusya kuşatılacak ve Karadeniz bir ABD gölü olacak.Kuzeydoğu İran Azerbaycanı tamamen Kurdistan'a dahil ve ABD Hazar denizine çıkarak Hazar petrollerine el koyuyor. Daha da doğuya giderek dünyanın en zengin doğal gaz yataklarına sahip Türkmenistan ve daha doğrusu Orta Asya'ya kapı açılıyor. Afganistan işgali ile beraber düşünürsek Rusya,Türkiye ,Pakistan,üin ve Orta Asya Türk Cumhuriyetleri kuşatılıyor.Güney'e dönersek bütün Batı Azerbaycan ve İran'ın arap bölgeleri işgal ediliyor. İşgal İran'ın en zengin petrol yataklarına sahip olan Kuzistan ve Basra Körfezine kadar uzuyor.. Harita da merkez Mahabad .Tam merkezde. ABD İran operasyonunu bu hedeflere ulaşmak için yapacaktır.İran etkisiz hale getirilecek,ABD yanlısı bir yönetim kurulmaya çalışılacaktır. Olmazsa bölünme tamamlanacaktır. Irak'taki direnişin umutları kırılacak ve iç savaşla birbirini yiyeceklerdir. Filistinliler Irak'ın sunni bölgesine sürülecek ve ürdün tarafından yönetilecektir. Prens Hasan bu devletin başıma getirilecektir. Lübnan işgal edilecek.Hizbullah teslim alınacaktır. Lübnan Fransaya ve onun uygun gördüklerine bırakılacaktır. Irak'ın Kürt bölgesi hariç Halep'ten güneyi Lübnanla beraber Fransa güdümüne verilecektir. 

Ve haritanın ortaya çıkışı... Amerikalı emekli albay Ralp Peters'in kaleme aldığı "Newer Quit the Fight" isimli kitabında Ortadoğu'nun ABD zihninde oluşan "yeni haritası" yer aldı, Bu haritada Türkiye'nin Doğu ve Güneydoğusu, Irak'ta oluşturulan "Kürdistan"a dahil ediliyordu. Aynı günlerde Amerikan Silahlı Kuvvetler Dergisi (Armed Forces Journal-AF)'nde yer alan bir yorumda, önümüzdeki yıllarda istikrarın sağlanabilmesi için sınırların yeniden çizilmesi dile getiriliyor ve bu oluşumda Türkiye'nin de toprak kaybedeceği tahmininde bulunuluyordu. 

Bu sırada, ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Rice ,Oışişleri Bakanı Gül'ün önüne "Stratejik Vizyon Belgesi" diye ABD tarafına hiçbir yükümlülük getirmeyen belgeyi kodu!.. 

Amerika Dışişleri Bakanı Condalezza Rice, Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi'nde aralarında Türkiye'nin de bulunduğu 22 devletin sınırlarının değişeceğini Bush adına bildiren kişi oldu.. 
Bu açıklamalara karşı Dışişleri Bakanı Gül Türk Amerikan ilişkilerinin "güven üzerine" ve "stratejik ortaklığa" dayandığını söyledi!.. 

Hatırlayalım... 

"Irak'ın kuzeyinde bir Kürt devleti savaş sebebidir" dedik, Barzani Kürdistan'ı kurdu... 

Irak'ın diğer bölgelerindeki Araplara bile Kürdistan denilen bölgeye geçerken vize uygulamaya başladı. 
Bu gelişme "Tezkere krizi" ile açıklamak yetersiz bulunuyor.. 

Yorum şudur; 

ğ ABD Türkiye'yi bir "ortak" ve bir "müttefik olarak değil, dün SSCB'nin yayılmasına ket vurmada, bugün ise, ABD'ye karşı dikleşen Avrupa Birliği'nin önünü kesme ve Türk-İslam coğrafyasına el koymada bir "Truva atı" olarak görüyor.ğ 

Birinci Körfez Savaşı'nda Türkiye, ABD ile birlikte hareket etti. üzal, ABD'yi Irak'a saldırmaya cesaretlendirdi.Sonuç hüsran oldu.. 

O zamandan eri ABD için amaçlardan biri Türkiye'nin "Savaş Sebebi" saydığı, "Kırmızı çizgim" dediği, bir "Yahudi Kürdistan" kurmaktı.. 

Gazeteci Güneri Civaoğlu ABD'li bir albayla o günlere ait anısıhı yazdı. Buna göre,o albay, Birinci Körfez savaşının en çetin günlerinde, içinde Türkiye'nin Güneydoğu'sunun bulunduğu bir haritanın başında yakın bir gelecekte o bölgede bir Kürdistan'ın kurulacağını açıkça söylemişti. 

Güneri Civaoğlu: 

"- İyi de" demiş, "Irak'ın kuzeyinde aşiret konumunda, birbirleriyle bire geçinemeyen Kürtler, tankları, topları, uçakları ve çok güçlü bir ordusu olan Türkiye'ye karşı ne yapabilirler ki?" 

Amerikalı Albay'ın cevabı şu olmuştur: 

"- Kürtlerin tankları da, uçakları da olacak!" 

İşte bugün o gündür. 

PKK"ya 13 Nisan 1995'te "Sürgünde Kürt parlamentosu" kurduruldu!. İlk karar da "Kürtlerin Diyarbakır'da başkenti ve parlamentosu olmalıdır" oldu.. 



Washington, 80 bin Amerikan askerini Diyarbakır merkezli olarak Güneydoğu'da 5 yıllığına niçin yerleştirmek istedi peki? Ve ABD Kerkük, Musul ve Telafer'i Kürdistan için Türksüzleştirmedi mi? 

ABD"liler Irak bahanesiyle bölgemize gelmek istediler. Birinci teskere meclisten geçmeyince ğStratejik Ortaklık ve Müttefik likğpalavralarıyla bizimkileri duygusal yönden avlamaya çalıştılar. 
Türkiye"nin kuruluş belgesi olan Lozan Antlaşmasını bile imzalamayarak ülkemizi tanımayan ABD, bizlere stratejik ortak diyebilecek kadar pişkin olabiliyor. 
Ve bu işlerin ğelçisiğ için yorumlar... 

Bush"un kendisini Tanrı"nın elçisi diye tanımladığından bile söz ediliyor!.. 

ğOrtada dinsel ve nefrete dönüşmüş ırksal bir vahşet var.ğdeniliyor. 
Bu çizilen harita yukarıdaki nedenlerden dolayı çok anlamlıdır. Haritaya baktığımızda; Suriye"nin denizle bağlantısı kesilmiş, ürdün genişlemiş, İran küçülmüş, bölgeye güçlü bir Kürdistan adı altında BüYüK ISRAİL hakim olmuş. 
ülkemiz; BAKü, CEYHAN, TİFLİS boru hattı, üzerinden kesilmiş ve Kürdistan topraklarına katılmış... 

Bu harita şunu hatırlatıyor... 

Kurtuluş Savaşı öncesi günleri.. 
Behiç KILIü

----------

